# A vote for Solid Gold Wolf Cub (kibble)



## vonhughes (Dec 7, 2008)

For anyone thinking about a new food for their pup...my experience.

I have a 14 week old female that just completed the transition from Purina One to Solid Gold Wolf Cub. For Sadie, there were no loose stools during the transition and she actually finishes her food now. Also seems more energetic, but that just may be her getting used to her new family. (we've had her for two weeks now)

I'll admit it's a little pricey compared to other foods, but I personally enjoy bison myself, so why shouldn't my dog get some too!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I have fed both my boys Wold Cub, then Wolf King, and they absolutely love it. Both have alot of energy always. Yes, it is quite pricey, esp. when feeding 2 large dogs, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## TYE (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanx, im considering switching my GSD from the puppy chow to the solid gold Wolf Club. Ive just heard a ton of negative things about puppy chow and the ingredients it contains. Solid Gold seems to be the best for me. Thanx again.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My Sinister was on Solid Gold Wolf Cub and I couldn't have been happier with it. He loved it and he thrived on it. His coat was beautiful and shiney. I convinced alot of my friends to put their puppies on it and they had great experiences with it as well. I did not switch him to Solid Gold Wolf King until he was a year old because that is what the company said to do. 

We had a hairloss moment that the Vet said was "allergies to grain" so we took him off of that and put him on Blue Buffalo Blue Wilderness Duck Recipe. After many people on this board told me that his hairloss was due to Demodex Mange we went back to the Vet and she confirmed that it was indeed Demodex Mange. 

Anyways I really like the food he is on now so I wont switch it back to Solid Gold but I will say that Solid Gold is a great brand and I have nothing but good things to say about it and I still recommend it to puppy owners.


----------

